# org.jdom.document in String umwandeln.



## schlaubie (27. Jul 2006)

Wie kann ich ein Documment in ein String umwandeln. Gibt es da ne möglichkeit??
*Besten dank im Vorraus*


----------



## muckelzwerg (27. Jul 2006)

XMLOutputter ist Dein Freund.
http://www.jdom.org/docs/apidocs/org/jdom/output/XMLOutputter.html

Outputter erzeugen : XMLOutputter  outp = new XMLOutputter
Format setzen : outp.setFormat(Format.getPrettyFormat())
Ausgabe :  String s = outp.outputString(Document doc)
Alternativ kannst Du auch outp.output(DOCUMENT, STREAM/WRITER) verwenden.
Meist will man die Daten ja in eine Datei, oder auf den Screen packen,
da kann man sich den String sparen.

Achja mit google
http://www.google.de/search?q=jdom+xml+output
Oder der JDOM API
http://www.jdom.org/docs/apidocs/
hättest Du die Antwort bereits haben können.

  --  --  muckelzwerg


----------



## schlaubie (27. Jul 2006)

DANKE!!!!


----------

